# Safe Place/Methods to Drop Bait Traps



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

Are there any safe spots to drop my bait trap without worrying about someone stealing it and what are some ways i can thief proof it.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

We used to drop ours under the bayou grande bridge and would tie straight to the piling on the bridge going into the base. Not as visible. Theives should know that there is a pretty hefty fine for messing with others traps I think its a felony.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

I was about to post this exactly topic, lol, I'm looking for a spot to drop one I can pick up when I launch at 17th ave


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

In my experience, keep it low vis as possible. It will likely be stolen if you put a bouy on it. I've had a few stolen, and a couple were within just a couple hours. It's like these A-holes are just hanging out with a telescope, waiting for somebody to turn their back on a trap. Just find a spot away from boat traffic, where you can reach down and grab it with a gaff...and don't forget where it is.


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

I dont have a boat so it would have to be somewhere I could walk or drive to


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

What I do is put a long line with a weight at the other end. Orient it in such a way so that you can cast a rod out and catch the line that is submerged. This will allow you to put it places and not mark it.


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

I just put 2 crab traps out on the bridge near jims fish camp...where that fishing dock is. I left it out there 48 hours once, and caught a good bit of crabs. Did it again 2 weeks later....and somebody had literally just snatched my entire catch. I know this because when I went to pull up the rope, the rope was still floating on top of the water, when it should have sank to the bottom. They were at least nice enough not to steal my traps, but was frustrating that somebody stole them. I'm not surprised it happened, but it really sucks that people are such assholes.


----------



## bryansul (Mar 14, 2011)

last year I put out a trap at orieole beach pier, caught crabs for a couple of overnights, then bam, trap gone ... so now I just fish ... expect the worst of people and you will never be surprised


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

Got paranoid and picked up my trap. saw this guy staring at my trap and he walked toward it looking around as I was about to cross the street so I went back and unhooked it and put it in my car while I went to the store. Needless to say I didnt have to worry about it thanks to my 103lb doberman who's one of my fishing buddies late at night. Its getting bad out here.


----------

